# Walnut knitting bowl



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Getting started on my Christmas list. This is the first. This little elf needs to get his butt in gear.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I love the grain and the bowl. :thumbsup:

Nice idea to hold the balls of yarn.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice bowl -- especially the finishing touch making the yarn-hole heart shaped.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

Very nice bowl John


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

that's a nice bowl.. the finish is great,, I don't know if I can ever get anything to have a finish like that..


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

RusDemka said:


> that's a nice bowl.. the finish is great,, I don't know if I can ever get anything to have a finish like that..


thats cause you wont turn a bowl :laughing::laughing:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> thats cause you wont turn a bowl :laughing::laughing:


That is part of the problem lol


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

You guys are funny.  All there is to a good finish is patience and attention to detail. If you seen torn grain or sanding marks, sand more. I clean the wood with a towel between each grit and look to see if I got rid of the scratches from the last grit. Unfortunately some don't show up until you get to 320 or 400 and then you have to go back to whatever grit was just above what you think caused the scratches. Bummer, but it happens. If you sand to 400 or 600 grit you get a finish like that. It's not that hard. Mostly you have to spend enough time with the first grit, whatever it may be. 80 if you must. Then you have to spend enought time with the next grit to get rid of those bad scratches. After that it goes pretty quick.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

john lucas said:


> You guys are funny.  All there is to a good finish is patience and attention to detail. If you seen torn grain or sanding marks, sand more. I clean the wood with a towel between each grit and look to see if I got rid of the scratches from the last grit. Unfortunately some don't show up until you get to 320 or 400 and then you have to go back to whatever grit was just above what you think caused the scratches. Bummer, but it happens. If you sand to 400 or 600 grit you get a finish like that. It's not that hard. Mostly you have to spend enough time with the first grit, whatever it may be. 80 if you must. Then you have to spend enought time with the next grit to get rid of those bad scratches. After that it goes pretty quick.


Thanks john.. What type of finish is it after standing??


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

This one has 2 coats of Minwax wipe on poly. Then I rubbed it out with 4/0 steel wool. Then buffed with the Beal buffing system. Normally I would put a few more coats on for protection but this is only going to hold yarn so not much protection would be needed.


----------

